# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Awesome birthday cake!

## Rage Beard Reptiles

I would love to have this as a birthday cake or just a cake for the heck of it for that matter!

----------

_HighVoltageRoyals_ (10-25-2012)

----------


## oskyle1567

Wow thats pretty impressive!

----------


## Vypyrz

These photos showed up on my FB page today, and I thought they were awesome...







It was made by North Star Cakes in England...

----------


## Rocialhabit

At first I was like, "Thats a... wait a minute." Really awesome cake. I bet it took a long time to make. No surprise that no one wanted to eat the head. lol

----------


## ball python 22

I think its supposed to be an albino burmese python, but theres a good chance I'm wrong lol.

----------


## Jumbie

Check this link out!!! Wish I had a cake like this for my birthday, although if the cake was as nice as this one I may have not eaten it lol.

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/...sty+seriously/

----------


## DemmBalls

I love it!  Very cool idea and it looks great!   :Good Job:

----------


## akillian24

Has everyone seen this? Ha!

----------


## MasonC2K

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/...sty+seriously/

I'd eat that one. And I'd fight over the head too!

----------

_MrLang_ (08-16-2012)

----------


## MrLang

That is SO realistic! Awesome share lol

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I posted a thread with these pics a couple days ago. That cake is awesome.

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

It's been posted around

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-16-2012)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I would love to have this as a birthday cake or just a cake for the heck of it for that matter!





> These photos showed up on my FB page today, and I thought they were awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was made by North Star Cakes in England...





> Check this link out!!! Wish I had a cake like this for my birthday, although if the cake was as nice as this one I may have not eaten it lol.
> 
> http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/...sty+seriously/





> Has everyone seen this? Ha!





> http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/...sty+seriously/
> 
> I'd eat that one. And I'd fight over the head too!


*Merged*  :Good Job:

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-16-2012)

----------


## h00blah

Someone posted these pics to facebook several weeks ago, then more people kept reposting it, sharing it, getting tagged in it by friends who know they like snakes, and then I saw the several threads on this forum.

It started driving me mad! Then someone posted it to MY wall, and my sister sent me pictures of it via text!

GAH! Now it's personal! BUT WAIT! Then yesterday morning, a co-worker sends me a link to a website where these pics are featured! I explain to him the situation, he laughs, and I move on with my day... Later that day, another co-worker sends me the SAME link!

 :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:

----------

